# Monthly Mini All-Rounder Cubing League (Short-time events)



## MartinN13 (Apr 7, 2019)

*Events every month*:
Any 5 of these events: (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, 3x3 FT, Pyraminx, Skewb, Megaminx, Clock, SQ1)

▪5 scrambles for every event except 3BLD
▪ 3 scrambles for 3BLD
▪Post your times below this thread
▪League will be divided into two if there are enough competitors

Rankings and Points for every event:
1st - 18
2nd - 14
3rd - 12
4th - 10
5th - 9
6th - 8
7th - 7
8th - 6
9th to 12th - 4
Below 12th - 2

Maximum points for winning : 90

*Please submit your results here.*

*Events This Month:
5x5, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, Megaminx, Skewb*

Scrambles for 5x5:
1. L' Bw F' B2 L' Bw2 Dw' Uw2 R' Bw R Dw2 F Bw Lw F2 Uw2 L' Bw' F2 L2 B Uw R2 F' Rw2 B2 Uw' U2 B' F2 Bw' D' Bw2 R L2 B Bw F2 Fw' Dw Bw' F R2 Dw' Bw' Fw2 L' F Dw2 U2 Uw' Lw Dw' Bw2 Fw L Lw2 D' Dw
2. Uw' Rw R Bw D2 L' U2 F L2 Bw2 Dw2 D B L' Bw' B Lw2 R' L2 D R' Fw R L' Bw F Lw' Uw U Fw Bw' F' D' U L2 D2 U2 R2 Dw' F' R2 Rw2 B Dw' R' F' B' U' Lw Fw2 B Lw L2 Fw' Lw2 L' R2 Fw Lw F2
3. F' Lw' D Uw2 R' L' Bw' D L Rw2 B2 L' Bw2 Rw Lw2 F Lw U Fw Bw Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Uw' Lw U2 Rw D2 L' Bw' F2 R2 Rw L Lw2 Dw2 L2 D' Dw2 L' Fw' Lw2 Rw' Bw Rw Lw F L' Bw' D2 F L Uw Lw2 F Dw R2 U2 Uw Dw
4. Dw2 R' Uw2 F B2 L' Rw' R2 D' U R2 B' Bw R' Bw2 Lw' R' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 L2 Bw' Dw' R Fw' R2 Dw Fw2 D Uw2 Rw' Dw U' L' Fw Uw2 Dw2 L2 F2 Uw' F2 Dw L2 R Lw' Bw' Uw2 D2 Dw L2 Uw' B2 R B' Lw' D2 Uw2 Dw B' Rw
5. F2 D Rw2 Dw' B D Rw2 B2 Fw Rw2 F Fw B2 Lw' Fw Dw2 F Lw' F' B' Rw2 Lw Fw B2 Rw Fw' Rw' Dw2 Lw2 Fw Rw2 U Uw B R U' Bw' R' B U2 Lw R2 Bw Fw' U' L2 Lw D' Fw2 R' D F' Fw D' F R Lw2 U' L2 Dw

Scrambles for 3x3 OH:
1. R L' U' F D B L D R B2 U2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D
2. R' F2 R2 F D2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F R2 L' D U2 B D' F L'
3. R' B D2 L2 R2 B2 D F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' L' D2 B L2 F' D2 F'
4. L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 U F2 U2 F2 R D' U2 L2 U R' B' L' U' R'
5. B2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U F' D B L R' D' L2 F'

Scrambles for 3BLD:
1. U' L2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F R' D' U2 B' F' D2 F L2 U' Rw2 Uw
2. U' L2 D' F' L2 B' R2 B' D2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 U L F' U2 R' U' R2 Fw' Uw'
3. B U B2 L2 D U L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B' R D' L F U' R' U

Scrambles for Megaminx:
1. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

2. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

Scrambles for Skewb:
1. R' B' R U' R' B' U B'
2. B U' R L' R' U' B U
3. R U' L R' B R B U L'
4. U' L R' U L U' B R' U' R'
5. U R B' R' B R B' L


----------

